
Nextcloud 9 does their 2nd release with iOS client and theming - jospoortvliet
https://nextcloud.com/nextcloud-9-update-brings-security-open-source-enterprise-capabilities-and-support-subscription-ios-app/
======
JustSomeNobody
Out of curiosity, how are they handling:

>Automatic uploading of images taken with the phone camera

Is it the locations services workaround thing?

~~~
LukasReschke
> Is it the locations services workaround thing?

That's correct.

